# Tips that left me tongue-tied



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

A couple of months ago, I drove a young lady at night with Lyft. We had some fun chatting, particularly about _Jurassic Park III_ (2001) and the Paul Kirby (William Macy) character. Do you remember him as Jerry Lundegaard in _Fargo_ (1996)?










The ride was about $40, the tip was $20. I was speechless. Way too nice. I practically felt guilty. Why, I just don't know.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A couple of young ladies were headed to work at Azteca late one afternoon. The fare was ~$5, the tip was $5 or $6. To me, that was very generous; the tip was more than the fare (!)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There were a few other great moments like this. It almost makes me forget about the a__holes that I have dealt with.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> The fare was ~$5, the tip was $5 or $6.


I'll bet their cost was a little bit higher.

But look at it this way. Perhaps they were tipping on the level of service they perceived. You did a great job for them, or at least I hope you did.

Christine


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

My best tip ever was from these 3 millennials, who, just before arriving at their destination (a restaurant), started to quietly discuss tip amounts and were actually pulling out bills and counting. The tip was for their upcoming meal at the restaurant.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> My best tip ever was from these 3 millennials, who, just before arriving at their destination (a restaurant), started to quietly discuss tip amounts and were actually pulling out bills and counting. The tip was for their upcoming meal at the restaurant.


I got a better story.
Last week I picked a lady going to her work in a small restaurant. 3 mile trip.
She entered the car holding 3 $1 bills, she kept showing them to me and waiving while taking to me.
Before leaving the car, she gave them to me.
I still don't know why she did that?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Be happy with the occasional large tip. There will be many trips where you provide exceptional service and will not be tipped.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I took two younger ladies home from a casino in the very early AM the other day and they asked if I like breakfast at Jack In The Box. I said yes and knew they wanted me to stop at the fast food place where they would buy me breakfast. Cool, saving me $5-$6 on my morning eats would be the same as a cash tip of that amount.

J in the B was closed so they chose a nearby McD's instead but the wait was extremely long, like 15 mins. They did buy my breakfast.

Proceeded to their destination and upon rolling in front of their house, one of them pulled out two $20s, handed them to me and said if I would go back to a convenience store to buy her a pack of smokes, I could keep the change. I agreed and turned off the apps.

I think they felt bad the fast food stop took so long and didn't want to ask me to also stop at the store for smokes. Cash and breakfast worth $35.



Dice Man said:


> I got a better story.
> Last week I picked a lady going to her work in a small restaurant. 3 mile trip.
> She entered the car holding 3 $1 bills, she kept showing them to me and waiving while taking to me.
> Before leaving the car, she gave them to me.
> I still don't know why she did that?


At least she gave you the money instead of teasing you like the aforementioned millennials.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I got a better story.
> Last week I picked a lady going to her work in a small restaurant. 3 mile trip.
> She entered the car holding 3 $1 bills, she kept showing them to me and waiving while taking to me.
> Before leaving the car, she gave them to me.
> I still don't know why she did that?


The proverbial dangling carrots!

One of the stories my mom tells about my grandfather is about restaurant tipping. She says that as they sat, he would always whip out a generous cash tip, keep it on the table, and while ordering he would point to it and tell the waiter "this is going to be your tip." She says they would always get better service.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

My fave has been the tip the bill long before it became a thing. 

Luckily I picked them up in a 2.0 boost, so my $42 from uber meant a $40 tip from the pax. 

He didn’t have any singles. Only $20 and $100 bills


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

7:30 pm Saturday night (relatively early for the drunk crowd) Ping to local bar/bowling alley. 30 something Son called Uber for his beyond drunk parents. 1st mistake? He requested XL for 2 people. Dad has to be carried to my car. Mom is hammered but apologetic the entire ride. As soon as the ride starts he rolls down the window and is spitting every 2-3 min in between hilarious hiccups. Mom is apologizing and reprimanding Dad at the same time. White knuckle the whole 25 min trip thinking he's going to puke, but as a true professional that he is, he keeps it together. Get to drop off, I ask if she needs help peeling him out of the back of my car. (I know... but I felt generous, since he didn't destroy my leather) She declines... and hands me a wad of bills for my "trouble"... I turn the corner and drive away, open the wad... $20 in 5's. plus the $22 trip.

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Donshonda said:


> 7:30 pm Saturday night (relatively early for the drunk crowd) Ping to local bar/bowling alley. 30 something Son called Uber for his beyond drunk parents. 1st mistake? He requested XL for 2 people. Dad has to be carried to my car. Mom is hammered but apologetic the entire ride. As soon as the ride starts he rolls down the window and is spitting every 2-3 min in between hilarious hiccups. Mom is apologizing and reprimanding Dad at the same time. White knuckle the whole 25 min trip thinking he's going to puke, but as a true professional that he is, he keeps it together. Get to drop off, I ask if she needs help peeling him out of the back of my car. (I know... but I felt generous, since he didn't destroy my leather) She declines... and hands me a wad of bills for my "trouble"... I turn the corner and drive away, open the wad... $20 in 5's. plus the $22 trip.
> 
> You win some, you lose some.


What was the total, including the tip? $42?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> What was the total, including the tip? $42?


Yes.... that's correct


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I can top all of this...

Last night i had a brain fart and went the wrong way down the road for over a mile after leaving Le paxes apartment complex.

I kill the meter and turn around When we get back to where i pick her up I restart the meter. (I explain this to her a well)

Get her to the destination meter is at $10.20. She hands me $15.00 and says "keep it"

Lady in the hood to... couldn't believe it.

Best tip i had for like the first 8 hours i was driving.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

How about when the pax says they want to tip you and asks if you have change of a 5...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How about when the pax says they want to tip you and asks if you have change of a 5...


You take the $5 and say you'll give it to them in the app.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Donshonda said:


> 7:30 pm Saturday night (relatively early for the drunk crowd) Ping to local bar/bowling alley. 30 something Son called Uber for his beyond drunk parents. 1st mistake? He requested XL for 2 people. Dad has to be carried to my car. Mom is hammered but apologetic the entire ride. As soon as the ride starts he rolls down the window and is spitting every 2-3 min in between hilarious hiccups. Mom is apologizing and reprimanding Dad at the same time. White knuckle the whole 25 min trip thinking he's going to puke, but as a true professional that he is, he keeps it together. Get to drop off, I ask if she needs help peeling him out of the back of my car. (I know... but I felt generous, since he didn't destroy my leather) She declines... and hands me a wad of bills for my "trouble"... I turn the corner and drive away, open the wad... $20 in 5's. plus the $22 trip.
> 
> You win some, you lose some.


Old drunks are much better than young drunks when it comes to the vomit factor.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Old drunks are much better than young drunks when it comes to the vomit factor.


Because they can hold it better?


----------



## gk08 (May 11, 2018)

Received my best tip ever tonight. Picked up a nice couple on Select from 5 star resort. They were going to a restaurant about 15 minutes away. 

The guy mentioned they were a few minutes late for their reservation and he would give me $100 if I got them there on time. I figured he was joking but clicked the cruise up a bit for kicks.

We arrived 1 minute early, and sure enough he handed me a $100 bill, on top of the $40 ride.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

gk08 said:


> Received my best tip ever tonight. Picked up a nice couple on Select from 5 star resort. They were going to a restaurant about 15 minutes away.
> 
> The guy mentioned they were a few minutes late for their reservation and he would give me $100 if I got them there on time. I figured he was joking but clicked the cruise up a bit for kicks.
> 
> We arrived 1 minute early, and sure enough he handed me a $100 bill, on top of the $40 ride.


So you taught the pax that speeding will be done by drivers if they're bribed.

Good job, go you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

gk08 said:


> The guy mentioned they were a few minutes late for their reservation and he would give me $100 if I got them there on time.


Dang, nice tip!

Most restaurants will hold your reservation for a while after the appointed time. Even in resort areas.

And especially in the high end places.

Maybe he just wanted to impress the woman he was with.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driving drunks in an XL, many times I’ve gotten the person sitting up front telling the group in the back something like
“Guys, we gotta tip the driver. He’s he best Uber driver ever!”
Or something similar. 

Many times gotten $20-30 from everyone passing money forward. 
My best was $70. 

My worst was a drunk girl that kept rubbing my arm and telling me I was the best driver ever. She made sure to collect my tips from everyone. 

Not sure how much she had but it was in her hand with a few minutes left in the ride. 
When we arrive they all hop out and she takes my money with her.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

My best tip was $121. I picked up a trucker whose truck was disabled at the rest stop on the turnpike. I drove him to a service center to purchase a part. I waited there, he called for another ride and I drove him back. When I dropped him off he handed me money and I stuck it in my pocket without looking at it. As I was preparing to leave he came to the window and told me that he wants to give me another $40. ANOTHER? I told him he was already very generous and it wasn’t necessary. He insisted that the Lord had told him to do it. Well, alright, guess I have to take it. When I got home and checked the app he added another $41 tip. (The max allowed for his trip). So $121 total. 
This was my second week of driving, I wasn’t aware of putting stops in the app, so I just turned it off and waited for him to call another. I could have been paid for waiting, but it wasn’t a big deal to me at the time.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How about when the pax says they want to tip you and asks if you have change of a 5...


Was the fare $20 or less,a $8 fare ,a $2 or $3 tip ain't bad.


----------



## Oddfellow (Jan 16, 2017)

I had a jaw-dropper, for me at least, the other day. Picked a guy up at his house at 9am and he tells me he just has to go to the beer store down the road, no big deal. On the way he informs me that he is making his monthly trip to stock up on beer and asks if my trunk was empty. We get to the beer store and he tells me to pull up front. The worker brings out 2 dollies (10 cases) of beer and loads up my trunk. We get back to his house and the ride is a little over $6. I get out of my car and help him take the beer a few feet to his porch and he hands me 3 bills which I shove in my pocket. Driving away I noticed he tipped via the app for $5. I look in my pocket and the three bills were two $20's and a $5. All in all I made $56 and some change for a 20 minutes of my time.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oddfellow said:


> I had a jaw-dropper, for me at least, the other day. Picked a guy up at his house at 9am and he tells me he just has to go to the beer store down the road, no big deal. On the way he informs me that he is making his monthly trip to stock up on beer and asks if my trunk was empty. We get to the beer store and he tells me to pull up front. The worker brings out 2 dollies (10 cases) of beer and loads up my trunk. We get back to his house and the ride is a little over $6. I get out of my car and help him take the beer a few feet to his porch and he hands me 3 bills which I shove in my pocket. Driving away I noticed he tipped via the app for $5. I look in my pocket and the three bills were two $20's and a $5. All in all I made $56 and some change for a 20 minutes of my time.


The guy correctly recognized that putting 10 cases of beer into your trunk put wear and tear on the car, and helping carry them put strain (however slight) on your back. Smart guy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> A couple of months ago, I drove a young lady at night with Lyft. We had some fun chatting, particularly about _Jurassic Park III_ (2001) and the Paul Kirby (William Macy) character. Do you remember him as Jerry Lundegaard in _Fargo_ (1996)?
> 
> View attachment 257946
> 
> ...


It's always surprising to get a tip more than the fare. Enjoy it!!



Oddfellow said:


> I had a jaw-dropper, for me at least, the other day. Picked a guy up at his house at 9am and he tells me he just has to go to the beer store down the road, no big deal. On the way he informs me that he is making his monthly trip to stock up on beer and asks if my trunk was empty. We get to the beer store and he tells me to pull up front. The worker brings out 2 dollies (10 cases) of beer and loads up my trunk. We get back to his house and the ride is a little over $6. I get out of my car and help him take the beer a few feet to his porch and he hands me 3 bills which I shove in my pocket. Driving away I noticed he tipped via the app for $5. I look in my pocket and the three bills were two $20's and a $5. All in all I made $56 and some change for a 20 minutes of my time.


Nice!!


----------

